

Presenting a genomic encyclopedia of bacteria (and archaea) - bmunro
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/12/presenting-a-genomic-encyclopedia-of-bacteria-and-archaea.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
bmunro
It's interesting to note that Nature is releasing this paper under a creative
commons licence. (<http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/nature08656>)

One of the authors is a big proponent of open access science. The genomic
sequences are also available from a public repository.

